# What is the best Pistol rail lights system



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Did my monthly night training last night. I have the LAS/TAC2 made by Laser Devices Inc. What a piece of junk. When you turn it on and shoot once it turns off.

When I get the extra cash I want to get a good light system for my pistols. The reason I said system is because I want to be able to turn it on and off with my shooting hand so I'm thinking some kind of pressure switch. I would like it to be able to blind three people say they were standing right next to each other and I pointed at the center person 10 feet away and up to 30 feet. Anyone know how many lumens I would need. I would also have to have the ablitity to shoot with it off also so the switch could not be in the way of a tight grip. One last thing, I would like it as small as possible. Am I asking to much??? Anyone know of one right of the bat??

I have gotten good with firing with a flashlight but if I need my weapon drawn I don't want to have to use my weapon as a flashlight. I've been offered a job that might call for me to carry and clear mostly a home. I'm not sure I will take it because I would have to travel a lot but just in case I want to be able to get the equipment I would need right away.

One more thing. For those of you who have design this website, I have to say it's the best out there and what I like the most about it is the NEWS POST section. Have you notice I'm not posting everything in the semi-auto section anymore. Good Job


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Just bought a Streamlight TLR-1 for my Beretta PX4 Storm:










This baby is bright at 80 lumens. Up to 2.5 hrs continuous run time on two lithium batteries. The switch is right off the trigger guard so it is easy access. You can also get one with a laser it is the TL-2. It installs in seconds.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Of the four I've played with (Glock, XL, Insight, Surefire), the Surefire struck me as by far the sturdiest and highest quality. It is also the most expensive, but generally you get what you pay for.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Streamlight M5 - which is the same as the M3, just for the P99 (it also fits my Five Seven).

I like it, and I prev had a Glocklight that I liked - great for around $100. (I sold it when I sold my G34)


----------

